
Built a live Cryptocurrency holdings calculator – multiple crypto/fiat pairs - RippleTick
https://coincab.io
======
RippleTick
CoinCab is a live crypto price ticker and holdings calculator that supports
several crypto/fiat pairs. Aggregated data is pulled from CryptoCompare to
display average prices and market info. There are also Chrome and Firefox
browser extensions available (links on page). CC is also a PWA, and can be
saved to your mobile homescreen to be run like a native mobile app.

Hope you enjoy!

